# No!!!!



## jellyflakes (Sep 22, 2006)

no matter what my mantid never comes off the cieling no m atter how much i spray


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

Spraying has nothing to do with it. They usually stay at the highest point.


----------



## clemsonfight (Sep 23, 2006)

> Spraying has nothing to do with it. They usually stay at the highest point.


This is my experience too


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 24, 2006)

k ive only had mi-mi (my mantid) for 2 weeks


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2006)

You might it is prepaing to shed its skin...at which point you would be best to leave it be. Spraying every few days will be good.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 24, 2006)

also, make sure it's got room to shed it's skin, it'll need 3 times it's own height to dangle from


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 25, 2006)

k thanks about that


----------

